# Acoustic timing reference on REW



## Pedrummer (Feb 19, 2018)

Does anyone knows how set the time reference to time align different speakers?


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

In REW preference menu, tab analysis, box Impulse Response calculation, choose acoustic timing ref. Then, open measurements window, choose a speaker and stick with it for ALL measurements including the reference one. Or, click HELP in REW menu, and search for Timing ref and read it!:smile:


----------



## onetrack97 (Jan 27, 2017)

I use it as it is required for the Multi Sub Optimization software.

Use ASIO4ALL driver with HDMI interface to AVR. Then you can pick your output speaker and timing reference speaker.

Page 35 on the REW 101 guide.


----------



## Pedrummer (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks a lot!


----------

